# Wild Mice and Shelves



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Well I was watching some random youtube videos, and I came across this video of someone taming wild mice...You guys probably have a name for them. Where I am from we just call them Field Mice. I have held a few before because my sisters cat used to catch them and torment them to the point where they would play dead. I would have to pick them up while they looked dead and just watch them unfreeze. What I am wondering is if anyone else has had these mice in captivity. I have heard of some cases where people kept them with their fancy mice, and they got along nicely. They also didn't have to worry about reproducing because the two types are so genetically different. Of course you have to worry about diseases and worms and such, but if you know you have a disease free mouse, can you keep it as a pet? can you try socializing one with a fancy mouse? I am curious to learn what people think and see if anyone has ever tried it. If anyone thinks it may work I think I will try it after some advice. I have heard they are like 10 times smarter that a domesticated mouse so I would have to go through extra precautions. I also want to add I am extremely attracted to their big black eyes. It makes them look about three times cuter. :]






Also I want to know if anyone has ever seen mouse shelves? Mice are afraid of heights so this person made a shelf where he or she keeps her mice and lets them run free....No cages at all. : / I wonder if it really works...and if it does, it wont for me because Jujubee has taken a sudden interest in my little rodents.






One last thing...Has anyone been able to teach their mice tricks? I have wanted to teach them how to do spins like the mice in this video...and yes I do know there are mice and natal rats in the video. I absolutely love how they go crazy over the food. Cute little ones 






Sorry if this post seems a bit off to anyone I have been sick for almost a week and I don't have the same filter for grammar or misspelled words. Hope everyone has had a lovely day :]

~Sarah


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've kept field mice.There was nothing complicated about their care and as a bonus they don't smell.I didn't keep them in with the fancy mice ,just in a group.You might be interested in getting a small book called 'the handbook of rodents in captivity' by chris henwood which covers quite a few species that we think of as wild.There are usually copies available on Amazon.I purchased it because I've always wanted a shrew but as they are so difficult I think it may have to wait until I am retired.


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Shrews are adorable creatures. I can see why you would want one...They look like something right out of a dr. suess book. I will look into the book...It sounds really interesting :] I am so glad they don't smell!! haha I was a bit worried they would stink pretty bad...


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

I had rescued two baby Deer Mice a couple of weeks ago and put them in with one of my mice (which I would have otherwise given away). They got along great. Unfortunately, one of the baby mice escaped while I was changing their litter.. and I've since set traps around my room with no luck.

However, the two I have left still get along beautifully. Best of friends. 

The only problem is that they can jump very high and I can't seem to tame him/her (it's as if the baby Deer Mouse taught the older fancy mouse how to act 'wild').


----------



## Amelia66 (Jun 12, 2010)

i saw that shelf video while browsing one day. i think in the comments on one of the videos they say to put something soft under the cage just in case your mouse does fall/jump off. I think its a cute idea if it works .... if not only because you have a unobstructed view of them.

I thought field mice where cute ... maybe that's why i have my Chinese hamsters lol they look a little like field mice in their natural coloring http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuThRu_S ... re=related

plus they have the super cute black eyes <3


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Wow what a cutie ^.^ and she just sits there. haha


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah i would love to keep my mice on shelves  I just wouldn't breed on it :S

I taught one of my hand reared mice to chatter on command


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Well well, I finally caught that little bugger (the second baby deer mouse that jumped away from me!). Anyway, I meant to mention that I thought it was only m. musculus that was sometimes afraid of heights? I would err on the side of caution though - what if a couple of your mice got into a squabble and one ended up falling? :|


----------

